# Oil pressure switch Ford 3000



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Can someone tell me where to find the oil pressure switch. It is a 1967 diesel and I dont see anything that could be the oil pressure switch.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It should be threaded into the block, sort of tucked in behind the rear of the power steering pump reservoir. It has(or had) a single wire attached.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Is this the oil pressure switch? It did not have a wire attached to it but I did not know what else this could be.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, that is it.
It has the original brass knob connector. The knob has the shape of a mushroom. If you, somewhere near the knob, find an unconnected wire with a female Lucar connector of the type like the one in the picture, it is most probably the wire that should go on the knob. You slide it on to the knob sideways. That type of connector usually goes on a spade connector, so it can be a bit confusing finding the loose wire without finding a matching spade (lug?).


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

The wire is long gone. I had to replace every last wire on it. Where do I get that clip? If I needed a new sensor, does that old one just unscrew?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The clip is an ordinary Lucar connector, I think you call them blade terminals or spade connectors. If you have rewired the 3000, you have used them. You can find them at any auto parts shop. I showed you the angled type that is there originally, but you can use a straight type as well:
https://www.belmetric.com/connector...-p-1302.html?zenid=kntb88bf18mkvudp7lob0pq831

The sensor unscrews, it has a BSP thread.

The aftermarket sensors use to have a spade connector:
http://www.waltstractors.com/acatal...-Sending-Unit--Replaces-D8NN9278BB-71553.html
The problem with those is that the spade easily breaks off, especially if you use a straight connector that protrudes further more from the block.

The knob type is better and I was surprised to find one (and at a very nice price):
http://virginiatractorparts.com/1109-9503.html
Much better than the spade type.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I cleaned the connector and placed an open spade connector and crimped it and it worked fine.


----------

